# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم هواوى سوفت ويير(huawei Software)  حزمة Huawei Mobile Services تبلغ الإصدار 5.0، وتكسر حاجز 600 مليون مستخدم

## mohamed73

تواصل شركة Huawei عملها على جلب المزيد من الميزات الأساسية الموجودة  في حزمة تطبيقات جوجل ( Google Mobile Services ) إلى حزمة Huawei Mobile  Services الخاصة بها لتعويض غياب حزمة التطبيقات والخدمات التابعة لشركة  جوجل في أجهزتها المحمولة الحديثة بعدما تم منعها من ذلك من قبل الحكومة  الأمريكية. النسخة الأحدث من حزمة Huawei Mobile Services تحمل الإصدار  5.0، وتجلب معها العديد من التحسينات والتغييرات التي تستهدف تحديد الموقع  وخدمات الدفع.
 يحتوي الإصدار الجديد على تحسينات للطريقة التي يتم بها معالجة  الرسوميات والصوت، والدعم لتطبيقات الواقع المعزز. هناك العديد من  التحسينات الأخرى التي تهدف لتعزيز الجمالية أيضًا. وعلاوة على ذلك، تقوم  شركة Huawei الآن كذلك بتحديد المواقع على أساس شبكة الحشد. سيتم إستخدام  هذا لميزات تحديد النطاق مثل إكتشاف وصولك إلى المنزل، بالإضافة إلى إرسال  الرسائل الخاصة بالموقع والنطاق. 
 قبل الختام، نود أن نشير إلى أنه يجري إستخدام حزمة Huawei Mobile  Services في أكثر من 170 دولة من قبل أكثر من 600 مليون مستخدم، وفقا لشركة  Huawei، وهناك أكثر من 55 آلف تطبيق مُتاح. 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## tareko

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------

